# Happy Home Paradise themes



## Luna Tsukino (Nov 8, 2021)

So i kinda want to compile a list of all the theme titles for each visitor as a way for people to see what Villagers want before using amiibos and such.

Here is a link to a google document showing all the themes and requests.









						Happy Home Paradise - VILLAGER REQUESTS
					

Sheet1  NAME,THEME,REQUEST Ace,The Fishin' Hole,I want a place where I can fish to my heart's content. Admiral,Cool Country Cabin,I want a cool cabin where I can relax on hot days! Agent S,Training Grounds for a Hero,Heroes train! It's what they do, even on vacation! Agnes,The Artsiest Art Museum...




					docs.google.com
				







Spoiler: A-Z Villager Themes



Bianca - My Winter Wonderland
Bruce - My Board-Game Palace
Chai - A Cute Space For Fluffy Stuff
Curt - Painter's Retreat
Eloise - My Relaxing Reading Room
Étoile - Home for Handicrafts
Lucy - Doll Manor
Maddie - Stylish Streamer Estate
Maple - A Bountiful Bear Bungalow
Megan - A Place for Dreamy Thrills
Merry - A Spot to Model Myself
Papi - Shrine to Wooden Furniture
Pekoe - My Own Zen Resort
Piper - A Soothing Spa Site
Pudge - Pretentious Palace
Skye - Painting School
Sprinkle - Castle of Cold
Vesta - Home with a Fireplace
Vivian - A Gym to Dance It Out
Zucker - Festival Grounds


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 8, 2021)

vesta - home with a fireplace
maple - a bountiful bear bungalow


----------



## moon_child (Nov 8, 2021)

Vivian - A Gym to Dance It Out
Maddie - Stylish Streamer Estate
Lucy - Doll Manor


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 8, 2021)

This was posted by @Rosch . It has a list of furniture unlocked by each villager in HHP.   This is quite what you are looking for but I may be a start. 



			https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1siOPl4A4DBlF4xBKdTDsSA59UgQi_KnEDshVXntPevY/edit#gid=0
		



This is not my list I am reposting it so it can be seen here.


----------



## Luna Tsukino (Nov 8, 2021)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> This was posted by @Rosch . It has a list of furniture unlocked by each villager in HHP.   This is quite what you are looking for but I may be a start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually that list is super helpful too i wondered how I could get some of the nook miles items unlocked ty~


----------



## Altarium (Nov 8, 2021)

Curt - A Painter's Retreat
Pecan - A Chic and Relaxing Home
Piper - A Soothing Spa Site
Pudge - My Pretentious Palace
Rhonda - A Home for Pleasant Dreams
Ruby - A Place to Admire the Moon


----------



## Bugs (Nov 8, 2021)

From what I understand, a lot of the themes for villagers from HHD have directly carried over to HHP so that might help.

I've done a little bit of research, and it seems that most if not all of the requests are the same as in HHD, but worded differently. E.g. Skye in HHD wants "an art studio" and in HHP she wants "a place where families can learn to paint"

So not identical, but very similar!

Just thought that was interesting, and it might be helpful too.

It seems that villagers with completely new themes are ones that were introduced/returned in New Leaf Welcome Amiibo update, Sanrio villagers, and the new ones which were introduced in New Horizons and the 2.0 update


----------



## Rosch (Nov 8, 2021)

Here's a complete list of *HAPPY HOME PARADISE - VILLAGER REQUESTS:*








						Happy Home Paradise - VILLAGER REQUESTS
					

Sheet1  NAME,THEME,REQUEST Ace,The Fishin' Hole,I want a place where I can fish to my heart's content. Admiral,Cool Country Cabin,I want a cool cabin where I can relax on hot days! Agent S,Training Grounds for a Hero,Heroes train! It's what they do, even on vacation! Agnes,The Artsiest Art Museum...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Luna Tsukino (Nov 9, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Here's a complete list of *HAPPY HOME PARADISE - VILLAGER REQUESTS:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I was looking for tyvm


----------



## Pig-Pen (Nov 9, 2021)

Thank you for posting this, it's very useful!


----------



## TeaBiskit (Nov 9, 2021)

Some requests:


Spoiler: HHP villager requests



Friga - A Movie-Projection Palace
Tutu - A Place to Literally Chill
Vesta - Home with a Fireplace
Daisy - Santa's Favorite House
Gruff - House Of Horrors
Tangy - A Vivid Vivarium
Stu - A House with Woodsy Smells
Petri - Teatime Terrace
Agent S - Training Grounds for a Hero


----------

